# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  الغذاء و مكوناته

## khaled aljonidee

الغذاء و مكوناته

- وظائف الغذاء:

 الغذاء يؤدي ثلاث وظائف أساسية لجسمك:

*الوظيفة الأولى: يمد جسمك بالطاقة اللازمة للنشاط اليومي والعمليات الحيوية في الجسم وكذلك الحركات اللاإرادية مثل ضربات القلب وحركة الأمعاء والتنفس.

*الوظيفة الثانية: يمد جسمك بالعناصر الغذائية التي تبني وتصون أنسجة الجسم.

*الوظيفة الثالثة: يمد جسمك بالعناصر التي تنظم وظائف الجسم.

- العوامل التي تؤثر في مستوى التغذية:
1-السن: بمعنى انه في مرحلة النمو يحتاج الإنسان إلى كمية كبيرة من الغذاء، و الان سأبين نوع الغذاء الذي ننصح به لبعض الأعمار:

غذاء حسب العمر


غذاء العشرينيات


أكثر من الأطعمة الغنية بالحديد مثل اللحوم الحمراء,سمك السردين,صفار البيض, والخضار كثيرة الأوراق نظرا لاحتياجك في هذه المرحلة إلي حوالي 14 5 مليجرام من الحديد يوميا 

اتبع نظام غذائي صحي يحتوي علي خمس وحدات من الخضار والفواكه يوميا نظرا لأنها تساعد علي الوقاية من سرطان الرئة والجهاز الهضمي والأمعاء والبنكرياس والمثانة والثدي لاحتوائها مضادات الأكسدة التي تعمل علي تحييد أثر الذرات السائبة التي تعطب خلايا الجسم 

قلل من الأطعمة السكرية وأكثر من الفواكه التي لا تسبب تسوس الأسنان 

مارس الرياضة بصفة دائمة 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
غذاء الثلاثينيات 



أكثر من تناول منتجات الألبان قليلة الدسم مثل الجبن والحليب فهي ضرورية لتكوين العظام وقوتها, ولتفادي هشاشة العظام ،تناول الكالسيوم (1000 ) مليجرام يوميا عبارة عن كوب حليب وبضع شرائح من الخبز مع الجبن قليل الدسم 

زد من تناول الأحماض الدهنية (  أوميجا 3 ( التي توجد في الأسماك الدهنية مثل السلمون والتونة فتناول الأسماك يساعد علي الوقاية من الإصابة بإمراض القلب والتهاب المفاصل 

تناول المزيد من الأطعمة التي توفر الطاقة مثل المعكرونة لأنها تزيد من قدرة الإنسان علي مواجهة الضغوط ويمكن مقاومة الالتهاب من خلال تناول طعام غني بفيتامين (د) مثل الفواكه الحمضية 

مارس الرياضة باستمرار 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
غذاء الأربعينيات 

أكثر من تناول منتجات الحبوب مثل الخبز الأسمر فهيا غنية بفيتامين (د) وهو فعال كمضاد للأكسدة ويساعد علي مقاومة ظهور تقدم العمر علي البشرة 

تناول الفواكه والخضار لأنها غنية بمضادات الأكسدة التي تساعد علي الوقاية من أمراض القلب 

مارس تمارين رياضية باستعمال أثقال بسيطة لمدة عشرين دقيقة مرتين أسبوعيا





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
غذاء الخمسينيات 


أكثر من الأطعمة الغنية بالفيتامينات والمعادن وخاصة الكالسيوم لسلامة العظام , والزنك لسلامة الجلد , والمغنسيوم لسلامة عملية الحرق والتمثيل الغذائي وهذه المواد متوفرة في الأسماك , الفطر , التين , الخضار والفواكه , المكسرات ومنتجات الألبان 

زد من الأطعمة الغنية بفيتامين (ب (مثل السبانخ والكرنب فهي تزيد من كفاءة الذاكرة 

قلل من تناول الدهون الحيوانية لأنها تودي إلي زيادة ضغط الدم ومعدل الكلسترول والمشاكل المرتبطة بالقلب والدورة الدموية وبدلا منها استعملي زيت الزيتون لأنه غير مشبع بالدهون 

مارس رياضة اليوجا وهي تعتمد علي حركات خفيفة تدعم قوة العضلات والتوازن الجسمي

2- البيئة و الموقع الجغرافي: في الأجواء الدافئة يحتاج الجسم إلى السوائل بكمية اكبر من الأجواء الدافئة،كما أن الأجواء الباردة تحتاج إلى سعرات حرارية أكثر من الأجواء الدافئة. 
3- وزن الجسم: كلما ازداد وزن الجسم فأنه يحتاج إلى كمية اكبر من الطاقة و بالتالي يحتاج الجسم إلى كمية اكبر من الغذاء.
4- المهنة: و يقصد بها العمل الذي يقوم به الإنسان حيث أن الأعمال الشاقة مثل الأعمال اليدوية تحتاج إلى طاقة اكبر من الأعمال المكتبية.
5-الجنس: حيث أن احتياجات الذكور للغذاء أكثر من الإناث بسبب حجم العضلات و طبيعة الأعمال.
6- الحمل و الإرضاع:
أ- الحمل:في فترة الحمل تحتاج المرأة للغذاء بكمية اكبر مما كانت عليه حيث تحتاج المرأة الحامل 300 سعراً حرارياً إضافياً عما كانت عليه قبل الحمل ليكون إجمالى ما تستهلكه من السعرات الحرارية يومياً 2.500 سعراُ حرارياً، و ننصح المرأة الحامل بكل مما يلي:
 - تتناول المرأة الحامل الغذاء الصحي المتوازن.
 - تبتعد عن كل ما هو نيئ.
 - تبدأ في اخذ مكملات من الفيتامينات والمعادن.
 - لا تلتفت إلى أنظمة الرجيم أثناء فترة الحمل.
 - تأكل وجبات صغيرة كل أربع ساعات.
 - تلجأ إلى الحلوى أحياناً.

ب- الإرضاع: يلعب الغذاء دوراً هاماً في عملية إنتاج الحليب و ذلك عن طريق هرمون الاوكسيتوسين ، لذا ينبغي على المرأة المرضعة الانتباه إلى نوعية الطعام الذي تتناوله طوال أشهر الرضاعة. مع العلم أن الأطباء يوصون بأن تحصل المرأة المرضعة على 500 وحدة حرارية إضافية في اليوم الواحد.
7-النشاط البدني: كلما ازدادت فترة ممارسة النشاط ازدادت حاجة الجسم إلى الغذاء.


مكونات الغذاء
1- الكربوهيدرات:
 الكربوهيدرات من المواد العضوية و هي تتكون من عناصر الأكسجين و الهيدروجين و الكربون و هي مهمة للجسم و لها فوائد متعددة أهمها توليد الطاقة الحرارية (الغلوكوز)عندما تحلل داخل جسم الإنسان و هذه الطاقة الحرارية تساعد الجسم على القيام في أعماله و أفعاله اليومية مع العلم أن كل واحد غم من الكربوهيدرات يعطي 4 سعرات حرارية و من مصادر الكربوهيدرات :الأرز- الخبز و المعكرونة و السكر- المربى و الحلويات بأنواعها.

2- المواد الدهنية:
 الدهون عنصر هام جدا للطاقة فيستفيد منها الجسم مباشرة أو يدخرها لحين الحاجة علما بأن امتصاص الدهن لا يتم إلا بعد تحويله في الأمعاء إلى أحماض دهنية وإذا زاد مقدار المواد الدهنية عن حاجة الجسم عندئذ يمكن أن تتراكم عوضا عن احتراقها وذلك في أماكن مختلفة من الجسم أهمها الأنسجة الشحمية وربما تتراكم في بطانات الأوعية الدموية. ويجدر التنويه هنا إلى أن الدهون تعتبر أساسية للحياة والصحة الجيدة بيد أنها مؤذية ومضرة عندما تتناول الكثير منها . مع العلم أن غم واحد من الدهون يعطي 9 سعرات حرارية.
- ملاحظة: نسبة الدهون الطبيعية في جسم الإنسان هي بحدود 15-20% للذكور، وما بين 25-30% بالنسبة للإناث،و بالتالي تكون قابلية البدانة للنساء أكبر من الرجال مع تقدم العمر.
- وظائف الدهون:
1- تزويد الجسم بالطاقة الحرارية.
2- تحمي الأمعاء الداخلية من الصدمات بتكوين بطانة حول الأمعاء.
3- تحتوي الدهون على المواد الأولية اللازمة لنمو الجسم البشري. 
4- تحافظ على حرارة الجسم. 
5- إشعار الفرد بالشبع بعد الأكل منها.
6- يساعد على استقرار الطعام حتى يتم هضمه.







-	انواع الدهون:
مقارنة بين الدهون النباتية و الحيوانية
دهون نباتية 	دهون حيوانية 
غير مشبع 	مشبعة 
دائماً سائلة 	تتجمد في جو الغرفة 
خالٍ من الكلسترول 	تحتوي على نسبة من الكلسترول 
لا تسبب أمراض 	تسبب في انسداد الشرايين 



3- البروتينات:
البروتينات: هي جزيئات متكونة من مجموعة من الأحماض الأمينية التي يقوم الجسم بتكسيرها وامتصاصها بغرض إعادة بناء وإصلاح الأنسجة والإنسان يحتاج إلى حوالي عشرين حمض أميني لكي يعيش لكن أجسادنا تستطيع أن تصنع معظمهم .
ولكن ثمان أحماض أمينية فقط يجب أن يحصل عليها الجسم عن طريق الأطعمة (الأحماض الأمينية الضرورية).
- فوائد البروتين : 
1-  بناء الجسم و تعويض التالف من الخلايا . 
2-  يدخل في تركيب الكثير من الأنزيمات و الهرمونات . 
3-  مصدر للطاقة حيث أن كل 1 جم بروتين بعد احتراقه ينتج عنه 4 سعرات حرارية . 
- الاحتياجات من البروتين : 
 1- البالغ: 1 غم لكل كغم من وزنه.
2- الطفل: 2-4 جم لكل كغم من وزنه.
3- الحامل: 1.5 جم لكل كغم من وزنها.
4- المرضعة: 2 غم لكل كغم من وزنها.
- التركيب الكيميائي للبروتين:
كربون+أكسجين+هيدروجين+نيتروجين

-	أنواع البروتينات:
بروتين حيواني 	بروتين نباتي 
كامل- لا يستغنى عنه في مراحل النمو للطفل	نصف كامل-يمكن أن يستخدمه البالغ
يحتوي على أحماض امينية أساسية.	يحتوي على أحماض امينية غير أساسية
تحصل عليها من اللحوم و الاسماك و الطيور و الحليب 	نحصل عليه من البقول و الحبوب



- ما أهمية تناول البروتين للرياضيين؟
الرياضي يحتاج البروتين لإصلاح وبناء أنسجة الجسم وتكوين الأنزيمات و الهرمونات والمواد الأخرى التي يستخدمها الجسم لتنظيم عملياته مثل تنظيم نسبة الماء في الجسم لنقل المواد الغذائية وجعل العضلات في انقباض مع العلم أن الرياضيين يحتاجون إلى كميات أكثر قليلا من غير الرياضيين و تعادل ا-2غم لكل كغم من وزنه. 


4- الماء:
تشكل المياه حوالي 60% من وزن جسم الإنسان،و يحتاج الفرد حوالي 8 اكواب من الماء أي ما يقارب 2 لتر من الماء.

- وظائف الماء للجسم:
-1 يدخل في تركيب جميع الانسجه والسوائل بالجسم ومنها العصارات الهاضمة والعرق والبول والدم فتصل نسبته في البلازما 92 % وفى كرات الدم الحمراء 70% وفى البول 97 %.
2- تنظيم درجه حرارة الجسم وحمايته من التغيرات الخارجية كالحرارة والبرودة. 
3- وسط ناقل لمخلفات التمثيل الغذائي خارج الجسم مع العرق او البول وتزداد كميه البول بزيادة كميه البروتين وفى حال نقص حجم البول إلى 600 ملليمتر يوميا تجبر الكليتين على زيادة البول المطروح مما يعرضه الشخص لخطر الفشل الكلوي. 
4- يعمل الماء على حفظ مرونة الجسم وليونته ويحمى العظام والمفاصل من الاحتكاك كما يساعد اللعاب على سهوله حركه الطعام داخل الجهاز الهضمي. 
5- يعتبر الوسط المذيب للعناصر الغذائية مما يسهل هضمها وامتصاصها وحرقها في الجسم. 
6- يدخل في جميع التفاعلات الكيميائية والحيوية التي تتم في الجسم كعمليات الهضم والامتصاص 
- أهمية الماء للنشاط البدني:
1- منع فقدان الأملاح.
2- منع ارتفاع درجة حرارة الجسم.
3- حماية الجلد من التشققات.
4- تقوية العظام،تزييت المفاصل.
5- منع حدوث تشنجات في العضل. 

5- الفيتامينات:
 الفيتامينات مركبات عضوية لا حياة فيها تصنعها الإحياء في النبات و الحيوانات لاستمرار الحياة و يجب إن تتوفر في الغذاء لأن الجسم لا يستطيع صنعها بكميات كافية عدا فيتامين د الذي يصنعه الجسم من جراء تعرضه لأشعة الشمس.
- كلمة فيتامين: هي كلمة من شقين أحدهما فيت و معناها ذو الأهمية الخاصة و الأخر مين دلالة على مجموعة من الأمينات.

- أنواع الفيتامينات:

فيتامينات ذائبة في الماء 	فيتامينات ذائبة في الدهون 
مثل فيتامين c و مجموعة فيتامين b	مثل فيتامين a-d-e-k-h
يستفيد منها الجسم و هي ذائبة في الماء	يستفيد منها الجسم و هي ذائبة في الدهون
الزائد منها يخرج عن طريق البول أو العرق	الزائد عن حاجة الجسم يخرج من مخازن الدهون

- ملاحظة: المقصود بمخازن الدهون تحت الجلد وحول القلب والكليتين والأمعاء وتتخلل العضلات.
- أهمية الفيتامينات:
1-أساسية لاستمرار الوظائف المختلفة للجسم مثل سهولة البلع والهضم. 
2- تساعد على بناء أنسجة جديدة للجسم وتعويض التالف منها. 
 - 3أساسية لتحقيق النمو في المراحل العمرية للإنسان. 
- 4 تواجه الاعتلالات الصحية وتساعد أجهزة الجسم على الصمود تجاهها. 
- 5 ضرورية لدى بعض المرضى وفاقدي الشهية لتستخدم كمكملات غذائية. 
- 6 يؤدي نقص أو زيادة الفيتامينات إلى مشكلات صحية تختلف باختلاف الفيتامين الحادث به النقص أو الزيادة مثل فيتامينA  حيث يؤدي نقصه إلى خشونة الشعر والجلد و ما يسمى بالعشى الليلي وهو عدم الرؤيا بالضوء الخافت أما زيادة الجرعات تؤدي إلى حدوث تشوهات للأجنة في حالة السيدات الحوامل و تؤدي إلى ظهور تسمم وصداع وقيء ورغبة في النوم، كما يتلون الجلد بلون أصفر والعظام تصبح سهلة الكسر، كما يتعرض الكبد والطحال إلى التضخم.
7- تساعد في سرعة تجلط الدم و تحمي كريات الدم البيضاء و حماية الجهاز الدوري التنفسي من الالتهابات.


6- الأملاح المعدنية:
 الأملاح المعدنية ضرورية للمحافظة على توازن سوائل الجسم ولتكوين الدم والعظام وللمحافظة على نشاط الأعصاب ولتقوم الغدد بوظيفتها.
لذا يجب أن يكون هناك توازن داخلي بين نسب هذه الأملاح بحيث لا يقل احدهم عن الأخر أو يزيد احد عن المتطلبات فيجب أن يكون هناك توازن دائم في الأملاح المعدنية لان أي خلل ينتج عنه الإصابة بالأمراض،ومن أهم الأملاح التي يحتاجها الجسم هي الصوديوم و البوتاسيوم والكالسيوم والفسفور والحديد.

- فوائد الأملاح المعدنية:
1- وقاية الجسم من الأمراض . 
2- ضبط الضغط الأسموزي داخل الجسم . 
3- مسؤولة عن الحركة و انقباض و انبساط القلب ( الصوديوم – البوتاسيوم ) . 
4- بناء العظام و الأسنان ( الكالسيوم و الفوسفور ) . 
5- تكوين هوموغلوبين الدم ( الحديد ) .
6- حفظ كثافة الدم و الإفرازات و السوائل.
7- تنظيم التفاعلات الكيميائية في الجسم.
8- المحافظة على محتويات القناة الهضمية من التخمر والتعفن.
- أهمية الأملاح للرياضيين:
1- تنتج طاقة كبيرة عند احتراقها.
2- تقليل التعب.
3- منع التشنجات العضلية.
4- بناء العظام.
5- زيادة كرات الدم الحمراء و منع تكسيرها.
- ملاحظة: يحتاج الفرد العادي الى سعرات حرارية تتراوح بين 2000-3000 سعر يومياً،اما الرياضي فأنه يحتاج الى ما يعادل 3000-6000 سعر حراري يومياًَ.

----------


## عُبادة

مشكور كثير يا دكتور خالد

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مشكور كثير يا دكتور خالد



انت هيك بتزعلني منك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------

